

Scribnia, blogger recommendation engine, launches publicly - jack7890
http://mashable.com/2009/06/08/scribnia/

======
jack7890
We'd love feedback from the HN community. Let me know what you think.

------
Oompa
The name is extremely close to Skribit.

~~~
jack7890
Too close, you think? It it closer than than Scribd?

